# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  νεοι επισκεπτες!!!!

## ria

δεν το πολυπεριμεναμε μιας και μολις η μικρη συμπληρωσε τον 8 μηνα(απο δικια μου γεννα παλι) αλλα ο σκουφατος της παρεας μας εκανε ζημια..χαχαχα
για οσους δεν καταλαβαν περιμενουμε μια γεννα society απο θυληκο chestnut και αρσενικο chocolate crested ...προς στιγμην να οι αποδειξεις απο τα 6 υπαρχουν σιγουρα 2 γονιμα..ειπα να δοκιμασω με ανοιχτη φωλια τα αποτελεσματα ειναι μια χαρα.. τα 2 μικρα ειναι συνεχεια στην φωλια και κλωσσανε!!!!!

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ria

να και μια φωτο απο το ζευγαρακι μας σκουρο σκουφατο=αρσενικο, σκουρο καφε=θυληκο

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Windsa

Με το καλο και στο κλαρί Ρία μου!!!!! Καλές γέννες!!!

----------


## mpapad

με το καλό!!!!  περιμένουμε φωτό από τα μωράκια!!!!

----------


## ria

ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!!εννεοειται οτι θα ενημερωνουμε συνεχως με νεες φωτο!!!!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ρία μου σε χαιρετώ.
Οσον αφορά την ανοικτή φωλιά, ήτανε δικιά σου ιδέα η τ έχεις δεί απο κάπου αλλού.
Σκεφτόμουνα και γώ να το δοκίμαζα στα δικά μου zebras απλά για καλύτερο έλεγχο με τα μικράκια.
Αν έχεις πληροφορίες μπορείς να μ πείς?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Με το καλό να βγούνε τα μωράκια! Πολλές ευχές κι από εμένα!!

----------


## ria

παναγιωτη θα στο προτεινω σιγουρα και γω ..η ανοιχτη φωλια εννοειται προσφερει καλυτερο ελεγχο..καποια παραδεισια οπως τα ζεμπρα και οι κοινωνικοι δεν ειναι τοσο ντροπαλα και ανεχονται την επεμβαση και την παρουσια ανθρωπων..στα ζεμπρα που ειχα πιο παλια ειχα ανοιχτη φωλια και ειχα μια χαρα αποτελεσματα..αν δεις οτι αντιμετωπιζουν τα δικα σου καποιο προβλημα τοτε στολισε γυρω γυρω με πρασιναδα(χριστουγεννιατι  η) ωστε να νομιζουν οτι προστατευονται..ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου!!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Να σου ζησουν Ρια μου!!!! Με το καλο να σκασουν ολοι οι μπομπιρες απο το αυγο!

----------


## nuntius

*Ριάκι, με το καλό να σου σκάσουν όοοοοοοοοολα τα αυγουλάκια με σκουληκομπομπιράκια  Θέλουμε αναλυτικό φωτορεπορτάζ ειδικά τώρα με την ανοιχτή φωλιά...κανονίσου... αλλιώς ξέρεις 
*

----------


## mitsman

Αντε με το καλο!!! περιμενουμε με αγωνια!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Με το καλο!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

Αντε με το καλο Ρια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Με το καλό Ριάκι μου

----------


## douke-soula

με το καλο να τα δεχτεις τα μωρακια  ::  ::  :: 

και να χαιρεσαι και το ερωτευμενο ζευγος  :Love0034:  :Love0034:

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο ρια,με το καλο να ερθουν τα μικρα, να μας βαζεις φωτο να τα βλεπουμε, οσο για την φωλια κ εγω ανοιχτου τυπου εχω βαλει αλλα με πρασιναδα γυρω-γυρω αισθανονται πιο μεγαλη ασφαλεια(πιστευω)

----------


## μαρια ν

Με το καλο να δεχτεις τα μωρακια σου

----------


## ria

ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!τα αυγα μας γινανε 7 σημερα!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αντε κ εις ανωτερα......Πολυτεκνη οικογενεια

----------


## vikitaspaw

7????!!!!! Πωπω!Πολυτεκνα γινανε τα πουλακια σου!!!

----------


## zweet

με το καλο!!

----------


## ria

νεοτερα για τα μικρα μας..εχουμε συνολο 12 αυγα σε τρια ζευγαρια..προς το παρον 4 ειναι ενσπορα..δυστυχως ειχαμε καποιες ατυχιες με την ανοιχτη φωλια στο ενα ζευγαρακι μιας και τα μικρακια ηταν πρωταρικα και ριξαν κατα λαθος 3 αυγουλακια κατω,αυτο με αναγκασε να μεταφερω τα αυγουλακια σε κλειστη φωλια ευτυχως δεν αντιμετωπισαμε προβλημα οποτε αυτες τις μερες ελπιζουμε οτι θα ξεπεταχτουν οι νεοσσοι σιγα σιγα...

----------


## zack27

με το καλο Ρια στο ευχομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

> νεοτερα για τα μικρα μας..εχουμε συνολο 12 αυγα σε τρια ζευγαρια..προς το παρον 4 ειναι ενσπορα..δυστυχως ειχαμε καποιες ατυχιες με την ανοιχτη φωλια στο ενα ζευγαρακι μιας και τα μικρακια ηταν πρωταρικα και ριξαν κατα λαθος 3 αυγουλακια κατω,αυτο με αναγκασε να μεταφερω τα αυγουλακια σε κλειστη φωλια ευτυχως δεν αντιμετωπισαμε προβλημα οποτε αυτες τις μερες ελπιζουμε οτι θα ξεπεταχτουν οι νεοσσοι σιγα σιγα...



Γειά σου Ρία.
Δε νομίζω να φταίει η φωλιά, μάλλον τα πουλιά φταίνε αλλά και πάλι η κλειστού τύπου φωλιά δέ νομίζω να αποτρέψει την ατσαλοσύνη τους.
Εμένα μου κάνανε 6 πουλάκια σε κλειστή φωλιά και χθές βρήκα τα δύο κάτω δυστυχώς νεκρά...
Άσε που δυό μέρες πρίν πέτυχα άλλο ένα κάτω, ζωντανό όμως αυτη τη φορά και το έβαλα πίσω.
Αυτά για τα είδη φωλιάς.
Καλό απόγευμα.

----------


## ria

> Γειά σου Ρία.
> Δε νομίζω να φταίει η φωλιά, μάλλον τα πουλιά φταίνε αλλά και πάλι η κλειστού τύπου φωλιά δέ νομίζω να αποτρέψει την ατσαλοσύνη τους.
> Εμένα μου κάνανε 6 πουλάκια σε κλειστή φωλιά και χθές βρήκα τα δύο κάτω δυστυχώς νεκρά...
> Άσε που δυό μέρες πρίν πέτυχα άλλο ένα κάτω, ζωντανό όμως αυτη τη φορά και το έβαλα πίσω.
> Αυτά για τα είδη φωλιάς.
> Καλό απόγευμα.


πανο μηπως τα ενοχλεις πολυ και γι'αυτο συνεβη κατι τετοιο..απο την εμπειρια που απεκτησα με τα δικα μου πουλακια στην προκειμενη περιπτωση εφταιγε η φωλια και τα μεγαλα νυχια που αμελησα να κοψω στον αρσενικο..πλεον εχει περασει μια βδομαδα και δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα ουτε ενα σπασμενο αυγο...σκεψου 3 πουλια να κλωσσανε 8 αυγα σε φωλια ανοιχτου τυπου..οποιαδηποτε ενοχληση που θα τα εκανε να πεταχτουν απο την φωλια εχει αποτελεσμα να πεσουν κατω αυγα...ηταν φουλ υπερχειλισμενη η φωλια μας οπως και να εχει..τωρα στην περιπτωση σου δυο ειναι τα τινα...ή τα ενοχλεις αρκετα να ξερεις τα παραδεισια δεν ειναι οπως τα καναρινακια..ή τα μωρα που βγαινουν εχουν προβλημα και οι γονεις τα πετανε..ενα παραδειγμα δικο μου ειχα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια που τις 2 πρωτες γεννες ριχναν κατω τους νεοσσους στην τριτη μεγαλωσαν 5 μωρα..δεν ειναι οτι εμαθαν να μεγαλωνουν και απεκτησαν εμπειρια απλα οι νεοσσοι στις πρωτες γεννες ειχαν προβλημα...ατσαλα δεν νομιζω οτι θεωρουνται τα μικρακια αυτα απλα θελουν υπομονη και πιστεψε με θα μας ενθουσιασουν με το ποσο καλοι γονεις ειναι..
ριξε μια ματια εδω και θα καταλαβεις περσινη μ γεννα:  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-society/page2

----------


## maria

Από πρόσφατη εμπειρία νομίζω η Ρια έχει δίκιο αν τα ενοχλούμε πολύ, αντιδρούν κάπως έτσι μη ξεχνάμε ότι και η ηλικιακή ωριμότητα παίζει το ρόλο της.
Με το καλό Ρια μου λίγες μέρες έμειναν ::  ::

----------


## ria

> Από πρόσφατη εμπειρία νομίζω η Ρια έχει δίκιο αν τα ενοχλούμε πολύ, αντιδρούν κάπως έτσι μη ξεχνάμε ότι και η ηλικιακή ωριμότητα παίζει το ρόλο της.
> Με το καλό Ρια μου λίγες μέρες έμειναν


ναι εχεις δικιο ξεχασα να αναφερω κατι τετοιο αν δεν ειναι αρκετα ωριμα ηλικιακα ή ειναι η πρωτη τους γεννα ισως αντιμετωπισεις καποιο θεμα ομως σε γενικες γραμμες αυτα αντιμετωπιζονται..

μαρακι μου ευχαριστω πολυ και συ συντομα με πολλα μωρακια κοινωνικους και shaft εννοειται..

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δε το πιστέυω γιατι ότι έγινε, έγινε σε χρόνο που απουσίαζα απο το σπίτι.
Εν πάση περιπτώση δε κολλήσωμε εκεί τώρα γιατι  ατυχήματα δέν πρόκειτε να λείψουν.
Να σαι καλά Ρία.

----------


## ria

ουφ επιτελους βγηκα απο το αυγο...αντε να βγαινουν και οι υπολοιποι!!!!!!!

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## zack27

τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!! μπραβο βρε Ριακι μου!!!!
με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

ευχαριστω ζαχουλη μ ας ελπισω οτι θα το ταισουν κιολας μιας και ενα αγχος το εχω ειναι πρωταρικα τα μικρακια..λογικα ας περασουν οι πρωτες 5 κρισιμες μερες και μετα θα ηρεμισω λιγακι..μακαρι να μας πανε ολα καλα..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή συνέχεια Ρία.Ομολογώ ότι μου έχει λήψει αυτή η κατάσταση με τις φωλιές και μέσα να έχουν νεοσσούς.

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο ρια καλη συνεχεια ολα στο κλαρι γρηγορα

----------


## maria

Τι καλά!
Μπράβο Ρία αναμένουμε νεότερα μετά το πενθήμερο που θα σου έχει φύγει και η ανησυχία.

----------


## ria

παιδια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις ευχες..προς το παρον ο μικρουλης χαιρει ακρας φροντιδας απο τους γονεις μιας και τον ταιζουν μια χαρα..απο χθες εσκασε μυτη και αλλο ενα μωρακι...αναμενουμε και τα υπολοιπα!!!!!!! περισσοτερες φωτο απο τα μεσα τις αλλης βδομαδας για να σιγουρευτω για την θετικη εξελιξη!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Για παμε,για παμε....Ενα ενασκανε τα μικρα...Μπραβο Ρια

----------


## geam

να σου ζήσουν γειτόνισσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ρια ειχαμε κι αλλες κιντερ εκπληξεις??????????????????????
θελουμε φωτοοοο,,, Να σου ζησουν!

----------


## ria

γεια σας ,γεια σας (παρολο που ειχαμε ενα ατυχηματακι δεν ειχα στερεωσει καλα την φωλια και δυστυχως επεσε και σπασαν 3 αυγουλακα) συμβαινουν αυτα....η συνεχεια ειναι ευχαριστη και να το φωτορεπορταζ που τα λεει ολα.... νεα μωρακια απο το αλλο ζευγαρακι μας εδω!!!!!

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

και εδω:

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

μωρα απο το πρωτο ζευγαρι εδω που μεγαλωσανε (θα ηταν περισσοτερα αν δεν ειχαμε το ατυχηματακι)και το αδερφακι τους μινιον μπροστα στα αλλα εσκασε μυτη σημερα:

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

φτου φτου φτου σκορδα στα ματακια τους....... να σου ζησουν!!!! ειναι απιστευτη φαση!

----------


## zack27

Ρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!
πανεμορφα τα μικρα!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geam

> γεια σας ,γεια σας (παρολο που ειχαμε ενα ατυχηματακι δεν ειχα στερεωσει καλα την φωλια και δυστυχως επεσε και σπασαν 3 αυγουλακα) συμβαινουν αυτα....η συνεχεια ειναι ευχαριστη και να το φωτορεπορταζ που τα λεει ολα.... νεα μωρακια απο το αλλο ζευγαρακι μας εδω!!!!!
> 
> http:// Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> και εδω:
> 
> http:// Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> μωρα απο το πρωτο ζευγαρι εδω που μεγαλωσανε (θα ηταν περισσοτερα αν δεν ειχαμε το ατυχηματακι)και το αδερφακι τους μινιον μπροστα στα αλλα εσκασε μυτη σημερα:
> ...


χαχαχα
πρώτα τα μωρά σου!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα καμαρώσεις και νυφούλες και γαμπρούς!!!!! :Tongue0020:

----------


## Marilenaki

Να σου ζησουν Ρια μου τα ροζ σου σκουλικακια!!!!  :Jumping0045:  
Με το καλο να τα δεις στο κλαρι!!!!  :winky:

----------


## silverhawk

Να σου ζησουν!!!!!

----------


## ria

τσα μεγαλωσαμε!!!!!!!!

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

το πιο μικρουλη παρολο που νομιζα οτι δεν θα τα καταφερει..δειχνει πιο ζωηρο απο ολα!!!!!!!χαχαχα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

γεια σου ρε Ρια με τα πουλακια σου....Μεγαλωνουν βλεπω

----------


## zack27

χαχα απιστευτα Ριααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

καποιοι μας ματιασαν μαλλον μιας και τα πραγματα ειναι ψιλοχαλια...στο κλουβι με τα πολλα μικρα επεσε κατω η αυγοτροφη και μιας και ελειπα το ειδα σημερα το πρωι..τα μωρα με μισοαδειο προβολο...παιδευομουν ωρες μεχρι να παρουν τα πανω τους...ελπιζω να συνελθουν τα ταισα και γω και οι γονεις ελπιζω μεχρι αυριο να μην εχουμε δυσαρεστες εξελιξεις!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ρία ελπίζω όλα καλά να πάνε...... (βρε μήπως έχει ανάδρομο Ερμή?????)

----------


## maria-karolina

Όχι ρε γαμώτο κι εσύ??? Τι γκαντεμοεβδομάδα είναι αυτή??? Πραγματικα ας μας ξεματιάσει κάποιος τους περισσότερους εδώ μέσα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Θα τα καταφέρουν,όλα καλά θα πάνε,κουκλάκια είναι.

----------


## geam

Ρία έχω κρέμα για νεογνά…
αν θε ς πετάγομαι και στην φέρνω…

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

τι γινεται ρε???Δεν παμε καλα....Νομιζω πως ο μονος που την εχει γλυτωσει ειναι η Μαριλενα και η Μαρια Καρολινα....Ολοι οι αλλοι που ειμασταν παρων και στις δυο συναντησεις κατι εχουμε παθει....Κοριτσια μεχρι να αποκαλυφθει ο ενοχος μακρυα απο μας....ξου ξου ξου

----------


## maria-karolina

Εεεεεε όχι και η Μαρία-Καρολίνα!!! Βρε Νίκοοοο....................................  ..............................

----------


## nuntius

Ριάκι, τι κάνουν τα μικρά σου τώρα;;; Κάνε μας ένα update!!!! Παιδιά να φύγει η βρωμοδευτέρα και να μη ξαναγυρίσει...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ρε καποια ατομα πρεπει να φυγουν και οχι η Δευτερα....χαχαχαχα

----------


## maria-karolina

Συμφωνώωω!!! ban!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

παιδακια δεν ξερω μεχρι πριν λιγο που πεταχτηκα μια βολτα απο το αγχος να τα δω..φαινονται οτι ξεφυγαν απο τον κινδυνο..τωρα αυριο θα φανουν ολα μιας και φοβαμαι περισσοτερο για την θερμοκρασια ταισματος αν ηταν η σωστη μιας και απο βιασυνη δεν το πολυ εψαξα...αν ολα εχουν παει καλα θα φανει αυριο..οι γονεις ταιζουν πλεον κανονικα τα πουλακια ηταν φουλ ταισμενα και απο αυτους..το θεμα ειναι μηπως εχω κανει εγω λαθος στο ταισμα ειναι πολυ μικροτερα απο καναρινακια σε μεγεθος και φοβαμαι μην εχω κανει εγω βλακεια!

τι να πω πολυ ασχημη μερα για πολλους..και καποιοι δεν ηταν καν και στην συναντηση...οποτε μαλλον αλλοι μας ματιασαν...

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα βρε Ριακι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

τι κανουν σημερα τα μικρα?

----------


## ria

τα μικρα μαρακι τα ειδα στα πεταχτα λογω ενος περιστατικου που ειχα σημερα..αυριο θα ενημερωσω και με φωτο για τα μπεμπακια μου που δειχνουν οτι ξεπερσαν τον κινδυνο!!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Nα σου ζήσουν τα μιικρά Ρία! Με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν! 
Εγώ τώρα τα είδα -είχα μέρες να μπω στο forum- (και σίγουρα, δεν... ματιάζω!!)

----------

